# Any info in this Liberty .22 Revolver?



## scotch

While cleaning out a storage shed of my father's, I came across this .22 cal sort revolver. It is missing the ejector, and I don't know if it fires, but was curious if anyone knew anything about the company. Items are always better with a story, ya know?

Thanks
scotch
-----------


----------



## PanaDP

Are you sure it's a live-ammunition weapon? It looks a lot like some old starter pistols I have seen made for .22 blanks.


----------



## DJ Niner

scotch said:


> While cleaning out a storage shed of my father's, I came across this .22 cal sort revolver. It is missing the ejector, and I don't know if it fires, but was curious if anyone knew anything about the company. Items are always better with a story, ya know?
> 
> Thanks
> scotch
> -----------


Scotch,

I've seen a few of these guns over the years, but never fired one. Yours appears to be missing the barrel band which normally holds/acts as the front sight. Be aware that it may not even HAVE an ejector; some of these really inexpensive .22 revolvers were designed to be reloaded by removing the cylinder center pin and cylinder, and then poking the empty casings out from the front of the cylinder with the cylinder center pin (I once had an old RG revolver that worked like that).

Here is a blog/site that showed a photo of a similar gun; maybe the blogger would answer a few questions on history and/or use of the weapon?

http://ggthoughts.blogspot.com/2007/10/milestone.html


----------



## scotch

DJ Niner - the little stem right in front of the wheel is threaded and would seem to fit your description.

PanaDP - I sure don't know if it is a starter pistol or not. Kinda afraid to fire it.

On the barrel, it indicated it was made in Germany, as well as the CAL .22 short.

scotch


----------



## drummin man 627

Sorta looks like this one, other than the ejector rod length. http://www.auctionarms.com/search/displayitem.cfm?itemnum=8373931


----------

